# Humming Breaker Panel



## tgeb

This one could be a record breaker!

8/15/2003 - 6/6/2011


----------



## Chris Johnson

tgeb said:


> This one could be a record breaker!
> 
> 8/15/2003 - 6/6/2011


Haha that is funny


----------



## GettingBy

With two people and an empty garden hose as a stethoscope you may be able to zero in on the source, with no danger to anyone.
Or, pressing on the panel at different locations may change the noise and give you a clue.

Do not remove the panel cover unless you are wearing level 2 or higher arc flash gear.

But the current issue of EC&M had a strange noise coming from a PF correction capacitor. Of course, as soon as the guy went to investigate, it exploded. 
But - this was a commercial, high power installation.


----------

